# Luck is not in my favor :(



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's just been a really messed up afternoon...and evening.

First...I am working the Rolex Three Day Event <horse show that's actually '4' days>. 
Yesterday was the first day of 'Dressage' -- horses look like they are kind of dancing around the ring....
So at lunch I am sitting on a bench, and talk to a woman next to me. We were talking and talking and I told her I haven't done this kind of stuff long... And then I was joking about the bad luck I seem to have with Cross Country course <catching the worst falls>. Then we talk about horse racing, and 2 year old horses, how they are unpredictable, and a filly decided to rear up and flip over on the track <unhurt, still ran in the race...>...then she finally tells me her daughter is a rider, and that she was coming out now <and that she couldn't talk about this anymore! Well sheesh I thought she was just a 'fan'!>.
So anyway she goes to greet her daughter whom I believe was the first rider after lunch...
That horse decides to act up in the ring and REFUSES to finish the course...eliminated from competition.... Sure I feel bad...especially if that was her daughter!

Anyway today went great I did the morning session, left at lunch while someone else took over. I stopped by TSC to find a few things for the kids 4-H doelings...and couldn't find ANYTHING I was looking for 

Kids have first communion on Sunday and hubby waits until last minute to get their clothes! So the kids get home, and we haul butt to the city to find something...but of course the stores are clearing out their winter/spring stuff and have NO new dresses in and the boys dress clothes were scarce <even at Burlington and JCPenney!>. We had to go to the church for rehearsal at 7pm..then went back to Burlington to get the RIGHT COLORS!!! I was told wear something nice...then tonight it's gotta be WHITE...
Get off the highway exit and hear a scraping noise...what the heck is that?
My SUV has had a ball joint trying to go out for a while, but it's always been driving fine....now suddenly it sounds like something is broke in the wheel <not the tire>. 
Undriveable.

We're stranded 30 minutes from home @ 9pm.

I am NEVER out this late...and don't typically keep a cell phone on unless I am doing a photography job....I BOUGHT minutes for my prepay phone on line, but used a new card to pay and they did phone confirmation...told me to log back in to get the pin #...didn't have time to do all that before we left...so guess what? I HAD TO BORROW A PHONE IN THE STORE.... Hubby was at work....so he called his cousin and they brought us home.

So now my crappy SUV is sitting 30 minutes away....this is NOT the time to have it crap out on me. Thankfully I can use the car tomorrow for Rolex, which I have been using it anyway.

I'm almost afraid to ask...what happens next? :?

I'm sorry this is so long but I desperately need to vent...I am beyond exhausted from the last 2 days....sun burnt...ready for a shower...so behind on pics I'll never get caught up....will be sleep deprived again and tomorrow is the 'big' day...and now being able to work Rolex on Sunday is up in the air....Not to mention it's going to be Rolex or my kids first communion...can't do both!

I'm so upset....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well good thing I hear bad stuff comes in threes so I think your bad luck is behind you. 

Hoping things look up tomorrow


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That sounds like a bad day!  Just try to relax and get some sleep...things will be better tomorrow.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much, and Stacey I sure hope so! I spent a lot of $$ on my new camera, and that also makes me feel bad because I NEED the camera, but I NEED my vehicle more...I was just hoping the vehicle could wait a few weeks...this really caught me by surprise. 

At least I got my time put on my cell phone now :clap: heh... I was carrying my husband's phone with me at Rolex...but he needs his at night for work.

Editing and uploading some more pics, taking a shower and going to try and get a few hours of sleep. LOTS of walking tomorrow, and the day starts bright and early.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sleep will do you wonders. Don't jip yourself to much


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

breathe in...breathe out

:hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yesterday was a MUCH BETTER day. Whew! Now today is already complicated and only 8:20am. Problem is....one vehicle, the kids First Communion, and the last day of Rolex!

I admit, I have only attended a Catholic church because of my husband, and that's what we decided for the kids <I went to a Baptist church growing up...sporadically - 1 car, dad always worked on Sundays....>
So anyway, I don't know if they only have 'one' day for First Communion...
I'm going to call and find out, or see if there is a way we can have our kids First Communion later in the day.

English is at 11am and Spanish at 1pm... I'm working at the horse show from 12p-2:45p! I'm praying for a miracle here...I HAVE to go back out as a 2nd shooter, and also Have a vest I must return or they'll keep my $50.00 deposit for it! ACK! Figures....

Wish me luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well....we drove the SUV over to a mechanic around the corner from where it was sitting... Guess what it cost to fix the problem???

$10.00

YES I said $10.00

LOL

Imagine my relief! No parts needed, he said the exhaust cover fell off on the manifold or something like that and that was the issue, so they got it put back on and all is well!

We'll still need to change the ball joints later on the drivers side <hasn't gotten any worse in....like 2 years that we've put it off LOL>, so we'll see what happens..we need to get all the issues fixed on it though since we plan to keep it another year.

So I feel a little more lucky this evening....I was scared of a hefty repair fee....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yay :leap: :stars:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Fantastic news! What a relief! 

Jan


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

so glad things are better....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Well I am sure I can't win....heh.... Got the SUV, ran a couple of errands/went to 4-H meeting.... This morning my husband came home from work and said it has a flat tire! Sure enough the rear passenger side tire is almost flat! I'm positive I've run something over.....
I don't need it the rest of the week....which is a relief, and the back tires are old - they didn't need changed when we changed the front tires. Now the back tires need to be changed...LOL


----------

